# Withdrawing divorce petition in Texas



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

As most of you know, I have a lawyer that doesn't appear to be doing anything. Two weeks ago my lawyer was going to request an emergency court date, nothing has happened, no word from my lawyer. Since nothing seems to be happening what are your thoughts and opinions on withdrawing the divorce petition? I'm not the person living with another family, I'm in no hurry to enter into another relationship with a man. I'm not interested in taking my husband back but at the same time I am also not interested in racking up more legal fees on a divorce proceeding that does not appear to be in my best interest at the time. 
Has anyone experienced a similiar situation as mine?


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Fire him and find another one.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Talk to him, let him know you are unhappy with his performance and he has one last chance before you take action against his unsaticfactory perfomance. Do'nt tell him what your actions are, your simply infroming him that you will not tollorate it.....If he gets sides ways with you then fire him right then and there. If he is receptive then discuss a time line that you want him to meet and you expectation from here on out.

If they are not met report him to every agency available and post on as many reviews as you can find.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't blame you one bit. I initially filed in 2009, and I'm not divorced yet. I got what I wanted. The judge awarded temporary support. However, I do want to remain on his health insurance. There's no reason for me to be all fired up to have an official divorce at this point. If he really wants a divorce, he will have to push it and be willing to make further concessions. Sounds to me like the ball would also be in your court by withdrawing the petition.


----------

